# Chicken and Dumplings



## CookingFrenzy (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i'd love to thank everyone for my last emergency... this one's not quite so big, but seeing as though you all are so very helpful, i figured i'd ask the experts another question.

My grandmother made the greatest Chicken and Dumplings, and i can NEVER get the recipe right.  Unfortunally she never had it written down before she died.  I was wondering if anyone can let go of their secrets and let me try some of your homemade recipes to see if there's one that comes close if not exactally like her's.  

Cya all later..


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

Chicken and dumplings  (TNT)



Next time... I'd like to leave out the corn and add some celery.
Also... I think it was a little salty..so I'll use one can of broth and one can of water.



 Ingredients:
 6 chicken thighs... boneless and skinless
2 cans chicken broth
2 sliced carrots
1 large onion cut in to large pieces
1 small can corn
1 chicken cube
8 small garlic cloves sliced
salt pepper and parsley.

1 1/2 cups bisquick
1/2   cup flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
2/3 cups milk   + a little more if dough is too thick

 Directions:
 Put chicken, carrots, onions, corn,garlic, salt pepper and parsley in a large pan.   
Add chicken broth and chicken cube.
Bring to a boil.
Reduce heat and simmer 40 minutes or until veggies are tender and chicken is no longer pink.

mix bisquick, flour, and baking powder.   Add milk.
Mix well.
Drop by spoonfuls into boiling broth.   Cook uncovered for 10 minutes.   Reduce heat again and cover pan for another 10 minutes.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 15, 2005)

Chicken and Dumplings are among  my family's favorites!  I had to buy a bigger pan and double the dumpling recipe to feed my guys!


I use a whole chicken and cut it up.  Dredge the pieces in seasoned flour (salt and pepper) and brown them in a large deep heavy pan.  Usually it takes two batches and you use about 2 T oil with 2T butter.  After they're browned you drain off and reserve all but about 2 T of the oil

Use the chicken pieces as support for the dumplings.  Breasts and backs bone side down and stack so that there is something akin to a rack to support the dumplings.

I add a medium sized chopped onion and enough chicken broth to reach a little over 1/2 ways up the chicken.  

You can add spices - rosemary is good as is thyme or marjoram but not too much of it. Bring it to a boil then lower to simmer gently. Covered.  A pan with a domed lit is good as the dumplings will rise.

 Cook the chicken a total of 1 hour.  You add the dumplings about 40 minutes after you put the broth in.

Once you get the chicken into the pot with the broth make up the dumplings.  

1 1/2 C floour
2 t baking powder
3/4 t salt
3 T shortening
3/4 C milk (I use 3.9% but you can scale back the calories with 2%)

Combine and stir until well blended.

20 minutes before the chicken is done drop the dumplings *onto* the chicken - NOT into the broth.  Cook at a simmer for 10 minutes uncovered - then tightly cover the pot and cook another 10 minutes.

Remove the chicken and the dumplings to a hot plate and keep warm.

Thicken the remaining juices into a delightful gravy. 

Good luck and hugs - this is one of my favorite dinners!  Comfort food to the max!  Please let me know how it comes out if you try it!
2


----------



## amcardon (Sep 15, 2005)

Ohhh, I know what I'm making tonight!  I've been looking for a good chicken and dumplings recipe and my wife has a cold, this will be perfect!  

Now, which recipe do I use....


----------



## licia (Sep 15, 2005)

This is a quick recipe I used on another site. I'll see if this works.*Really good shortcut chicken and dumplings* 
I've just experimented and found a very good way to make chicken and dumplings without going to all the usual trouble. I used frozen tenderloins of chicken and sauteed them in a couple of tablespoons of light olive oil till almost done. Then I used a can of cream of chicken soup with herbs added the tenderloins, and water enough to make the consistency right . I brought that to a rapid boil, then added the frozen dumplings one at a time and reduced the heat to just above a simmer for about 35 minutes. They were delicious. I couldn't believe how good they were without all the work. I hope someone will try this and let me know what you think. 

These turned out well for me and hope someone else enjoys them.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 15, 2005)

different parts of the country have different kinds of dumpling.   my area calls em slippery dumplings and they are like wide thick fresh noodles that cook in the broth and taste as chickeny as the chicken.  mighty good!  Them lumps thats sits on top of the stew?? we calls that biscuit crust.  (that's mighty good too!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2005)

This is the one I've always used:

CHICKEN AND SLIPPERY DUMPLINGS

1 chicken, cooked, skinned and de-boned
1 large onion, chopped
4 large carrots, scraped and cut in 2" pieces
4 stalks celery, scraped and cut in 2" pieces
1 tsp. each poultry seasoning, dried thyme
salt
pepper

Put chicken in pot along with cut up vegetables, seasonings, and add enough water to cover by 2".  Salt and pepper generously. 


Bring water to a boil then reduce immediately.  Let slowly simmer for 2-3 hours.  As it simmers skim off foam that forms on top and around edges.  This helps the broth to be nice and clear.   When chicken is done remove from pot (shredding instead of chopping), let cool, and remove meat.  Keep meat in a separate bowl for right now.  Just leave the veggies in the pot; you don't have to remove them at all.  


DUMPLINGS:

1 cup flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1 TBS. shortening (Crisco)
sprinkling of thyme
6 TBS hot water (tap is fine) 


Sift together 1 cup flour, salt, and thyme in a mixing bowl.  Add shortening and mix.  Add enough water to make dough soft, but not sticky.  Wrap dough in plastic wrap for 15 minutes to rest.  Place dough on floured surface and roll very thin.  Cut into squares, keeping flour on them.

Heat broth back up to almost boiling and add dumplings.  Gently stir constantly at first to keep them from sticking to each other.  Keep lid halfway on pot.  The flour still on dumplings will help thicken the broth.  Cook dumplings for about 10 minutes, add shredded chicken back to pot and re-heat.  Just make sure dumplings are cooked all the way through.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 15, 2005)

This thread list my chicken and dumpling recipe that my mom gave to me and I make all the time.  The dumplings are more like thick noodle, a little different than the rounder dumplings.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7830&highlight=chicken+dumplings


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 15, 2005)

so many good recipes to try for this classic, all right here!  thanks all


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 15, 2005)

The slippery dumpling version sounds a lot like what in this area is boiled or loose pot pie, except potatoes are added.  When I have a roast chicken or turkey I cook the carcass to make broth and keep enough meat for a pot pie meal and freeze that.  I hate cleaning up the mess after making broth so that gets the mess over with so making the pot pie is a breeze.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 15, 2005)

I have to tell you that I began my quest for a good Chicken and Dumpling recipe over 20 years ago - DH and I went to a restaurant near Carson City and that was their specialty.  The dish was served in covered silver plates, the chicken off the bone and I swear the reason they covered them with lids was because the dumplings would have floated up off of the table without the weight!  I fell in love!

Coming home I thought "I can do that!" and my first attempt would have been better titled "Chicken and Rocks"...after several attempts I found the recipe I posted.  To this day it's the one dish my son requests when he comes home to visit and it's on DH's comfort food list!

Hugs all

2


----------

